
B2B Lead Generation: The $1.5MM Framework We Used to Grow - dorothyat40
http://yesoptimist.com/b2b-lead-generation/
======
tinaleaton
Value is becoming a major differentiator between the winners and losers. It's
great that Optimist goes above and beyond with kick-ass content. Seems like
it's working!

~~~
pucknkhaos
I wouldn't even just say 'value', but 'strategy' is becoming the major
differentiator. I was just telling someone today that there is a difference
between someone who gives advice and someone who gives actual strategy. The
latter is a blueprint, while the former is 'rah-rah' imho.

------
get8bit
Nice read! I was skeptical, but this looks like a fairly simple plan even a
dummy like me could put in place. I love getting inbound leads.

